# ladder entrance



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

this is what I have left to connect, in the future I would like to get into the interior of my layout(more track to lay, landscape to finish and so on) I wanted to get wheelbarrows through to the middle, and other things from the bottom of my layout not from the top.

the 2 pieces of wood I made up to support a approx 6 ft section of trex that will go from one end to another(there will be one in the middle also), I will be able to unscrew track joiners at each end and lift out complete section with the track.











because of the bend I had to extend it past the pvc pipe, now I can mark and cut off trex at the end of pipe, and drill hole through and bolt it. the pvc pipe will be flush with top of trex. 










here is a front view, the wood is cedar and has 2-3 coats of oil on it , hopefully you can understand what I am trying to explain. The 6 ft section will lay right in the trough of the wood, on this side of pvc pipe, the track on each end will end on top of pipe, the next section of track will lift out with the trex.









I just wanted to make something so the trex would just rest on something, it is heavy enough to stay there once its in. Like I said before, the 6 ft section will just lift out after I unscrew track joiners, and I got an entrance to the middle. 

Hopefully I wont have problems with it, I will take more pics when I get the piece in.

tom h


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

What I did was, where the ladder was close to the ground. I framed up some pads and poured cement just like a side walk. I take my lawn mower and wheel barrel over the tracks with no problem. The only thing is I wish I made them wider.

Don


----------

